# [Problème] Réseau Wi-FI qui saute



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook blanc datant de 2008, en très bon état, tout d'origine, si ce n'est des que je suis passé de 2 à 4 gigas de RAM. De plus, je suis passé en 10.6.8.

J'ai un problème avec le réseau wifi : je me connecte à internet depuis FreeWifi, et le réseau passe nickel, que je sois dans ma chambre ou à 1m de la freebox. Mais qu'importe la distance de la box à mon ordinateur, le réseau saute périodiquement. Toutes les 10 minutes ( à peu près ), la connexion lâche, pendant à peu près une minute, jusqu'à ce que airport retrouve la connexion. Ce qui était déjà assez embêtant sur internet, par exemple pour lancer une vidéo un peu longue, ou un téléchargement, l'est encore plus lorsque l'on essaie de jouer en ligne. Tout marche nickel, jusqu'à ce que la connexion plante, et ce toutes les 10 minutes, parfois même moins. Assez pénible, vous en conviendrez .

J'ai plusieurs fois lancé OnyX, depuis que j'ai ce problème ( qui doit dater d'un mois, maximum deux ), et réparé depuis le disque dinstallation la seule fois où c'était nécéssaire, ce qui n'a strictement rien changé. 


J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à résoudre ce problème .

Merci d'avance !
Kaanonn


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 je ne connais pas Free, mais il me semble que le réseau Freewifi c'est le réseau "open" de type Hotspot.

Est-ce que la box ne propose pas en plus un réseau privé avec mot de passe ?

L'autre piste c'est de tester la connexion sur d'autres canaux.

Ce que je lis sur cette page : http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article6783

montre que la Freebox propose 2 réseaux : le privé, et le Hotspot.

Il est probable que pour rester prioritaire sur l'utilisation de la connexion, il faut utiliser son réseau privé, et pas le réseau public.


----------



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Exact, c'est cela .
Hélas, je n'ai pas ces code, et de toutes façons, je capte mieux le free wifi étant dans ma chambre : je suis trop loin de la box pour capter correctement . 

Comment change-t'on ces codes ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Si tu dis que tu es trop loin de la box pour la capter correctement, ça veut dire que tu es connecté sur la box d'un voisin....

Or, dans ce cas, tu n'es PAS prioritaire.

Ca veut dire que si le voisin utilise tout le débit possible de sa connexion, il n'y a plus rien pour toi.

Bien sûr que tu as la clé wifi pour te connecter sur le réseau privé : connecte toi à la box par Ethernet, rentre dans l'interface de configuration, et va trouver la clé WPA du réseau.
(clé que tu peux modifier)

Ensuite dans Airport, sélectionne le réseau privé, saisis la clé WPA, et voilà.

Enfin, si tu veux avoir un bon débit dans ta chambre, utilise des boitiers CPL : un connecté à la box, un à ton ordi.
Mais il faut tester si possible avant d'acheter car ça ne marche pas s'il y trop de disjoncteurs entre les 2 prises électriques.


----------



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Mes parents ont les codes. Pas moi. x)

De plus, comme je l'ai dit, le réseau marche nickel, que je sois dans ma chambre ( donc sur la box d'un voisin ) ou à 1 m de ma box, JUSQU'À ce que le réseau saute, et ce régulièrement. Puis, elle revient toute seule au bout d'une minute, et tout refonctionne parfaitement jusqu'à la micro-coupure.

Le problème n'est donc pas dû à l'intensité du signal, mais bien à un problème de configuration de mon ordinateur, je pense !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

J'insiste un peu : si tu es connecté sur Freewifi, je pense que tu n'es pas prioritaire, même quand tu es connecté sur TA box.

Tes parents ne te permettent pas de te connecter au réseau privé de leur box ? Sûr ?
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt puisque tu as accès à Internet par Freewifi...

Si ta connexion wifi marche, se coupe, remarche, etc.. ça ne peut pas être lié à une configuration dans l'ordinateur : la configuration est bonne, ou pas : ça marche, ou ça marche pas.

Le fait que ça coupe puis revienne fait aussi penser que tu pourrais (sans le savoir) "zapper" d'une Freebox à une autre : dans ce cas, il y a une coupure, car tu perds ton adresse IP, puis en retrouve une nouvelle donnée par l'autre box, mais il y a un délai pendant lequel tu as une coupure.

Reste l'autre source de problème : les interférences.
Elles peuvent couper la connexion wifi même si le signal est fort.

Il faut donc tester : changer le canal de la box, et voir si la connexion est plus stable.


----------



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Vous avez surement raison pour la priorité. Cela me semble pourtant  étrange, puisque même quand cette même box est inutilisée, à part par  moi sur FreeWifi, il y a tout de même des coupures.

Oui, sûr.  J'ai pas dit que c'était logique ou quoi que ce soit !  Surtout qu'ils  sont au courant que j'ai cette connexion FreeWifi. Mais c'est un autre  sujet, passons.

J'y ai pensé, pour le "zappage", c'est pourquoi je  me disais que me rapprocher de la box résoudrait totalement le problème (  pourquoi changer alors que l'on a une box à 1 mètre pour une trois  étages au dessus ?  ). Mais je me doute bien que ce n'est pas aussi facile que ça, pour les séléctions de box etc. 

Jessaierais dès que possible de changer le canal de la box.  En espérant que ça arrange les choses !


Sinon,  dans ce sujet (  http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-de-deconnexion-wifi-1163242.html  ), ils parlent de l'utilitaire airport, qui a apparemment résolu le problème. Or, le seul utilitaire d'airport que je trouve, me dit que je n'ai aucun appareil connecté par le biais d'airport. Des infos là dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Je ne connais pas l'Utilitaire Airport de Snow Léopard et ne sais pas s'il pourrait t'aider.
J'en doute...

Mais dans le sujet que tu cites, il y a quelques suggestions que tu pourrais utiliser :

- faire une réparation des permissions (Utilitaire de disque)

- supprimer toutes les connexions Freewifi qui sont dans tes préférences système / réseau.

Désactive Airport (la wifi).

Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé, onglet Airport.

Dans la fenêtre "réseaux préférés", supprime TOUTES les connexions Freewifi, puis fais "OK", puis "Appliquer".

Réactive Airport, et récrée ta connexion à Freewifi.


----------



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Voilà toutes les options auxquelles j'ai accès dans Préférences Système > Réseau. 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=765476prblm.png

Pas de possibilité de supprimer mes réseaux préférés, ou alors, je suis vraiment fatigué !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Et si tu cliquais sur "avancé" ? Hmmm ? 

Relis bien mon message au dessus.


----------



## Kaanonn (14 Octobre 2012)

Oh mais oui, c'est même plus une excuse, la fatigue, là ! En plus, je l'ai vraiment cherché, le Avancé ! Mais je sais pas, je m'attendais pas à le voir ici, dirons nous . BREF. C'est bon, j'ai supprimé, je vais maintenant réparer les autorisations. Je vous tiens au courant !

En tous les cas, merci beaucoup de votre aide .


----------



## s00shi (15 Octobre 2012)

ca me fait penser à http://danstonchat.com/12903.html


----------



## JeffZeze (15 Octobre 2012)

T'économiserai pas du temps en demandant le mot de passe à tes parents ? Ou alors ils ignorent que tu vies là ? 

Concernant le FreeWifi, si c'est la même chose que les hotspot SFR, il re demande régulièrement les identifiants lors d'une navigation Internet. C'est peut être ça qui donne ces coupures...


----------



## Kaanonn (15 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> ca me fait penser à http://danstonchat.com/12903.html



Aha, oui je la connaissais celle là . 


Non, ce n'est pas un problème de relogging, étant donné que je n'ai pas à remettre mes identifiants à chaque déconnexion, tout se remet tout seul .

J'ai fait tout ce que Renaud me conseillait, je vous tient au courant ! =)


----------



## JeffZeze (15 Octobre 2012)

Tu frustes tout le monde je crois à ne pas nous expliquer pourquoi tes parents ne te filent pas tout simplement le mot de passe du wifi


----------



## s00shi (15 Octobre 2012)

JeffZeze a dit:


> Tu frustes tout le monde je crois à ne pas nous expliquer pourquoi tes parents ne te filent pas tout simplement le mot de passe du wifi


 
c'est clair !


----------



## Kaanonn (15 Octobre 2012)

Ahaha ! 

Bah j'ai pas de réponse satisfaisante, désolé . Mais avec le Bac, je crois qu'ils se sentent mieux à savoir que j'ai une connexion internet qui déconne, ils pensent sûrement que comme ça, j'y passerais moins de temps ( ce qui n'est pas totalement faux... Mais d'un autre côté, quand il faut bosser sur l'ordi, c'est pénible !  )... J'ai pas dit que c'était logique, encore une fois, hein ! Surtout que j'ai des résultats corrects, franchement.

Et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de les convaincre, croyez moi, autant ils sont ouverts à toutes les questions, autant dès que ça parle de mon ordinateur, ça part en vrille . Le jeu, c'est le mal, les enfants, m'voyez ? Et comme on joue sur les ordinateurs, c'est le MAL AUSSI ! 


Pour revenir au problème, après toutes les manip's, ça a fonctionné nickel pendant 2 heures et demi, puis quand j'ai repris mon ordinateur, les problèmes ont repris. Certes beaucoup moins fréquemment qu'avant, mais toujours présents. 
Mais là, ça fait une petite heure que je surfouille tout en faisant mon algorithme ( 3615 my liiiife ), et pas de problème !
Je vous tiens donc au courant .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que tu as décoché cette case, pour éviter que tu stockes des connexions à différentes freebox ?
("mémoriser les réseaux...")

Ca t'obligerait à te logguer à chaque fois, mais tu pourrais tester...

(l'idée est que tu te connectes à la box qui fournit la meilleure connexion à ce moment là, plutôt que la dernière à laquelle tu t'es connecté).


----------



## Kaanonn (15 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de ravoir une déco à l'instant :/. Bon, l'intervalle entre chaque reste quand même bien plus grand, et c'est déjà un progrès .


Pour la solution de décocher l'option de mémorisation, c'est une bonne idée
Je vais essayer, je vous dirais demain si ça a marché !


----------



## JeffZeze (16 Octobre 2012)

Ah oki, c'est juste qu'ils ne veulent pas que t'ai accès au net  T'es sûr qu'ils ont bien sécurisé l'accès à l'interface d'admin de la box ? Parce que si c'est le mot de passe de base ou un mot de passe que tu connais, c'est pas trop compliqué d'aller trouver le mot de passe ^^


----------



## Kaanonn (16 Octobre 2012)

Même pas, puisqu'ils savent que j'ai freewifi xD !
Aucune idée, je t'avoue que je n'en sais rien ! Je crois qu'ils vont sur une page internet du style service client de free ou un truc dans le genre pour changer leur mot de passe WPA ( ça se fait par internet, j'en suis quasi sûr ), mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'avoir ce code .

Mais...
Pour l'instant, la manipulation a marché ! Pas de déconnexion intempestive quand en une heure tout à l'heure, je vous tiens au courant si jamais ça se reproduit à plus long terme .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

Kaanonn a dit:


> Je crois qu'ils vont sur une page internet du style service client de free ou un truc dans le genre pour changer leur mot de passe WPA ( ça se fait par internet, j'en suis quasi sûr ), mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'avoir ce code .


Oui, je crois que pour les Freebox, l'administration se fait via Internet, contrairement aux Livebox par exemple, ou autres modem/routeurs, qui se gèrent localement (y compris hors connexion à Internet).


----------



## JeffZeze (17 Octobre 2012)

Je ne comprend vraiment rien  Ils savent que t'utilise le Free Wifi, donc que tu vas sur le net. Mais ils ne veulent pas que tu utilises la box... 
Juste par curiosité tu as quel âge ?


----------



## Kaanonn (17 Octobre 2012)

17 ans.

Comme je l'ai dit, ils se sentent à mon avis implicitement mieux si ils savent que ma connexion est mauvaise. Pensent que j'y passerais moins de temps.

Mais vu que mes résultats scolaires ont bien monté, je pense pouvoir retrouver rapidement la freebox, ne t'inquiète pas . 
Mais le problème sera toujours là pour l'accès à internet dans ma chambre, la freebox étant à l'autre bout de l'appartement -> besoin de toutes façons d'utiliser freewifi x).


----------



## s00shi (18 Octobre 2012)

*Mr et Mme Kaanon désolé pour ce qui va suivre*

Si c'est une Freebox V6 (revolution) tu te rend sur son interface web avec ton navigateur et en faisant "mot de passe oublié " tu auras un nouveau mot de passe qui va apparaître sur l'affichage led du boitier serveur, ensuite t'as plus qu'a te logger avec ce mot de passe sur l'interface et t'es admin; à partir de là enjoy  pour l'adresse de la box regarde ta config ip lorsque tu y es connecté, ca doit être une adresse en 192.168.x.x , essayes avec un cable ethernet parcequ'en freewifi tu n'es pas sur le LAN.


----------



## subsole (18 Octobre 2012)

s00shi a dit:


> essayes avec un cable ethernet parcequ'en freewifi tu n'es pas sur le LAN.



En plus,  le Wifi c'est pas _safe_.

Je sors ^^


----------



## kaos (18 Octobre 2012)

http://www.free.fr/assistance/2198-activer-et-configurer-l-option-wifi.html


----------



## Kaanonn (19 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup à tous, mais ça y est, grâce aux solutions de Renaud, c'est durablement mieux !  Toujours parfois des décos lorsque je suis loin de ma box, mais sinon, pas de problème ! Je pense que c'est la non connexion automatique qui a arrangé le plus les choses, ainsi que la réparation des autorisations, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait un jour le même problème. 
Pis à la base, je vous demandais pas de hacker les logs de ma freebox et les changers hein, je réserve ça pour un cas plus dramatique . 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses rapides et précises, en tous cas !


----------



## kaos (19 Octobre 2012)

Tu vis dans 900 M2 ou quoi ? car la freebox a quand meme une putain de portée, surtout avec les nouvelles normes .

En cas de faiblesse de réseau, tu peux toujours acheter un boitier qui relaye ton reseau wifi
avec une plus grande portée, ça coute quoi .. 20/30 euros , et si tu veux du top , ben cable ethernet ; 6/7 euros pour 10 Métres je crois .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> En cas de faiblesse de réseau, tu peux toujours acheter un boitier qui relaye ton reseau wifi
> avec une plus grande portée, ça coute quoi .. 20/30 euros , et si tu veux du top , ben cable ethernet ; 6/7 euros pour 10 Métres je crois .


Tu as loupé un épisode : Papa Maman veulent PAS qu'il se connecte à la Box...


----------



## kaos (19 Octobre 2012)

hein ? :mouais: n'importe quoi ...  il a droit a un ordi mais pas a a connection wifi ?


----------



## Kaanonn (19 Octobre 2012)

Nan, la box est à tout casser à 10-15 mètres de ma chambre. Mais... Elle doit être ancienne, du moins, ce n'est pas une "Revolution" .

Voilà, Renaud à tout suivi. Et oui, ils m'ont offert un macbook reconditionné il y a 3 ans pour mon entrée au lycée, et j'ai eu un moment le système d'amplification de la wifi. Mais, ils ont estimé que si mes résultats ont un peu baissé, c'était à cause de ça. Ils l'ont donc supprimé, et ont même changé le mot de passe de la box. Voilà pourquoi j'utilise freewifi. Ce sont d'ailleurs à la base les codes d'un ami, mais ils sont au courant depuis déjà un bon mois, et ça ne les dérange pas, finalement.

Mais comme je l'ai dit, je pense bientôt retrouver l'autorisation de me servir du réseau de la maison, mes résultats ayant assez fortement augmenté en ce début de terminale. 

Du coup, peut être le retour du boîtier .


----------

